
The False Science Linking Body Shape to Personality - prostoalex
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2018/11/body-stereotypes-personality-debunked-eugenics/575041/
======
Nomentatus
Recently some strong evidence is going the other way - and should have been
mentioned. For example, collagen disorders are highly associated with a
marfanoid phenotype, i.e. extreme ectomorphy, and it turns out, do correlate
to personality: "Joint hypermobility syndrome was found in 67.7% of patients
with anxiety disorder but in only 10.1% of psychiatric and 12.5% of medical
control subjects. Patients with anxiety disorder were over 16 times more
likely than control subjects to have joint laxity."
[http://www.edhs.info/#!about1/cs05](http://www.edhs.info/#!about1/cs05)

More specifically, since the discovery of the TPSAB1-Copy-Number trait, a
genetic mechanism for this (in at least many cases) has been discovered:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28933792](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28933792)

Note the prevalence of the TPSAB1-Copy-Number trait may be over 1% of the
population.

Our ancestors may not have been completely wrong, after all.

------
t0astbread
Isn't this also the thing where university students were coerced into having
nude posture photos taken of them? (And I think that dataset then got abused
by a few people.)

